# Mac OS X 10.3.2 soon



## fryke (Nov 18, 2003)

Build 7D12 is on ADC, apparently. A lil more info can be found here: http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2003/11/18/index.html#20031118_1032


----------



## senne (Nov 18, 2003)

hu? 10.3.1 just came out 1 week ago..

What changes in this build?


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm assuming 10.3.1 was rushed out earlier than Apple would have normally released a x.x.1 release to address some serious potential problems (data corruption!).  My guess is that this one actually contains the other bugfixes they've been working on since, most likely, before Panther was released.


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 18, 2003)

Graphics drivers update!  I hope there is a better GeForce driver.


----------



## chevy (Nov 18, 2003)

Fryke, did you try it ?


----------



## fryke (Nov 18, 2003)

Yep. Works fine. But I have a pretty standard iBook with two external FW harddrives that worked fine through Panther betas before... The updater worked fine for me - and I haven't seen any incompatibilities yet... Dunno how long the beta run will be, though...


----------



## Stridder44 (Nov 18, 2003)

Good stuff. I love how Apple's always keeping up on this sort of thing.


----------



## Randman (Nov 19, 2003)

> I love how Apple's always keeping up on this sort of thing.


 Personally, I could have waited for a month or two longer on Panther and have Apple fix some of the bugs from the get-go.


----------



## fryke (Nov 19, 2003)

Some bugs, apparently, only start cropping up when a critical mass is using the operating system. For example, I've tested almost every build of Panther, but my FireWire harddrives just kept working, mainly because I didn't have a drive with the affected chipset. (However, I don't get how this exact bug came about, since I'm pretty sure that those chipmakers knew about the upcoming release and tested it, too... There's even the belief that this bug only came into being in the final release.)

I'm personally glad that Apple does it the way they do. The beta phase ironed out most of the glitches and bugs - i.e. all that could be found. After release Apple was very fast in responding to the problems with the 10.3.1 release - and now they're taking care of the rest, just as with Jaguar. 10.3.2 will be the stable system for a while, I believe.


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Weren't the .2.X updates to Jaguar in the tens of megabytes on average?  So far, the .3.X updates have been relatively small.  That sounds like a good thing.


----------



## fryke (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, 10.3.1 really just was a small bugfix. They could have even left the version number at 10.3.0 and only update the build number, I think. 10.3.2 is the first 'real' update - and 17.2 MB isn't _that_ small either. I guess they'll move to a slower update cycle after 10.3.2, and thus the udpates will get bigger again, although I'm quite a fan of often-and-smaller updates. We like those updates, don't we. ;-)


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Like nightlies?  That could get complicated for an OS, though...


----------



## ohmelas (Nov 19, 2003)

Well,

As apple users would we expect anything less? Afterall what we do most with our Apples is use them while the PC guys fix them or reboot. Right. I'm typing this on my only PC. It crashes at least once a week. My Apple's are all running right now---haven't crashed in a month!

Go figure. Had to get that in. My Inital exposure to OS X 10.2 a while back had issues with my Imac in sleep mode and a week later when autoupdater installed that for me--I was set and it never did that again! Wow!


----------



## jhawk28 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hope they fix the mail.app It crashes on startup right now. I might have corrupted a file, and I am getting to where I should do a clean panther install.


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 19, 2003)

I've always liked the "smaller, more frequent point release" style versus the "monolithic, once a year" service pack update style that MS uses.  For one thing, it lowers the potential of my pain (I possibly only have to put up with a bug for two months instead of a year), and is more interesting to me (I may get new features every two months as well).

Of course, BOTH are a step up from the "upgrade?  What upgrade?  Just buy a new OS" model used with Win95 and Win98...  ($99 to "upgrade" to Win98 SE?  Please.)


----------



## Veljo (Nov 19, 2003)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Graphics drivers update! I hope there is a better GeForce driver.


@ you Captain Code! I really hope there is a better set of nVidia drivers too. Is it just me or since Panther everything video-related has slowed down? My frame rate in Unreal Tournament has dropped dramatically even with 3 times more RAM.


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 19, 2003)

ohmelas said:
			
		

> Well,
> As apple users would we expect anything less? Afterall what we do most with our Apples is use them while the PC guys fix them or reboot. Right. I'm typing this on my only PC. It crashes at least once a week. My Apple's are all running right now---haven't crashed in a month!



I don't know the last time my Win2k systems have crashed - it has to have been months (I use the laptop quite heavily every day).

I'm also not quite sure when the last time any of my OS X systems crashed, it's been quite a while (though my Soundsticks keep having a problem periodically ever since upgrading to Panther).

A friend (one that doesn't even know I own a Mac) sent me a video today, a takeoff on the Switch ads where a guy (who "edited and produced the video on [his] Macintosh") rambles on for five or so minutes about all the ways his Mac constantly crashes, behaves weirdly, etc.  It was funny and...  Not so much true.

Let's face it, folks, both platforms have gotten to the point where they're fairly stable.  Win2k and WinXP have their problems (and some of them get REAL bad) that cause crashes, but so does OS X.  And there's still a huge number of people running Win98, ME, and even 95 that still deal with that platform's problems (there are still people running, and crashing often under, OS 9, 8.6, etc) and which still crash a lot, but it's tough for me to feel too sorry for the guys still running Win95.  In fact, I get the feeling that Windows has more problems because of the heavy saturation of cheap, sloppily written programs and device drivers than because of bugs introduced by Microsoft (though MS has to take at least part of the blame for making it so normal and almost expected to develop the cheap, badly written programs).

Anyway, my severely off-topic point is, stop picking on the PC guys about crashes.  It's just not happening anymore (at least not that we can complain about).  Find one of the other thousand things to pick on them about (sheep, crappy OS, scientific evidence that shows that prolonged exposure to Windows causes users to look more and more like a cross between Bill Gates and Steve "Uncle Fester" Balmer, etc =)

...Unless you're talking about Linux -- I love Linux as a server system, but it's so not ready for the desktop.


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, you may have a Windows computer that doesn't crash, but it doesnt mean others do too...

Also, BTW, that ad spoof is fairly old and well-known.  "Macs killed my inner child."  Hehe...


----------



## fryke (Nov 19, 2003)

It's also majorly off-topic. This is about 10.3.2, remember? ;-)


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, I know... I apologize, oh great Super Moderator! :bows at Fryke's feet:


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry.  So have you noticed anything in particular different about the beta 10.3.2, Fryke?  I'm particularly interested in whether or not some of the CIFS client/server (windows file/printer sharing) stuff has been fixed.

I just noticed tonight that when trying to connect to a printer in 10.3.1 from my Windows PC, it will actually try to make a NEW connect BACK to the Windows PC for some bizarre reason (and this is AFTER authentication has happened between the two, after I've gotten a share list, etc).  While doing this, the CIFS server just hangs altogether, even if it is never able to connect back to the Windows PC.  In the meantime, Windows eventually times out after 45 seconds and tries again (this is normal), which starts the whole process over.

This caused problems for me - to connect into work I have to run a firewall software on my PC that blocks all incoming connections (I can shut it off if I'm not VPNed into work, but usually don't have any reason to, and didn't in this case).  Instead it also hung on the Windows side (probably would have given up eventually, but I'm not that patient).

Bleh.  Anyway... =)


----------



## ohmelas (Nov 20, 2003)

He,hehe.

I'm liking 10.3 because it really smokes. My old G3 400 Imac DV was the first victim. It loads faster and smoother! Wow! I'm happy about that.

I'm curious about the SMB stuff as well. We'll see.


----------



## fryke (Nov 20, 2003)

Erhm... My post vanished... Strange. Okay: Here again... I can't test the Windows printing issue here, sadly... But the areas of change can be read at the URL  of the initial post.


----------



## pwharff (Nov 20, 2003)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Graphics drivers update!  I hope there is a better GeForce driver.



I second that!  I have a GeForce 4 Ti 4600 128 DDR and it runs like a GeForce 2 MX does on a PC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fryke (Nov 22, 2003)

10.3.2 7D15's been seeded. Release notes at http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2003/11/22#20031122_7d15


----------



## cockneygeezer (Nov 22, 2003)

fryke said:
			
		

> 10.3.2 7D15's been seeded. Release notes at http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2003/11/22#20031122_7d15




ATI Driver updates for my PowerBook!  (from v.1.3.2 to 1.3.4)

Maybe this will fix my SimCity 4.0.1 game?

No it didn't   

Well, have to wait for Aspyr then...

(Already applied the updater)


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 22, 2003)

WTF? 10.3.1, Security updates, wtf? am i running Windows XP?


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 22, 2003)

Awesome, new nVidia drivers.


----------



## Krevinek (Nov 23, 2003)

UNIX X11 said:
			
		

> WTF? 10.3.1, Security updates, wtf? am i running Windows XP?


 No, you aren't running WinXP, however, there are a number of security related problems that will crop up from time to time. The key is making sure your userbase is patched up ASAP. Not to mention the huge Firewire 800 Oxford 922 bridge SNAFU under 10.3.0.

Sometimes **** happens, and you just have to have it cleaned up. The problem I have with MS/Windows on this is that very few critical security updates are properly documented to the end user doing the update, and all I know is that I am patching X app. Not to mention that if I do a clean install, I have to patch a few dozen times, rather than 1-2 times.


----------



## fryke (Nov 23, 2003)

I also must say: If I compare Windows XP updates to Mac OS X updates, I see very clear definitions on what's upgraded and why on Mac OS X' SU, while I basically read the same message again and again (with marginally different wording) when updating Windows XP... I don't know if they do it on purpose, but Windows' updates make me often feel like I shouldn't care anyway... I feel much more at home with Apple's texts for updates.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 23, 2003)

On a clean XP install there is over 60+mb of updates...at least 25mb of those are security updates...we are nowhere close to that, heh.

 oh yeah, that doesn't include Service Pack 1....that's after SP1


----------



## fryke (Nov 23, 2003)

Just a note ON topic for a change... 7D15 apparently has problems with Dreamweaver (and possibly other Macromedia software not using clean dialogue boxes): Can't use the buttons in dialogue boxes...


----------



## cockneygeezer (Nov 23, 2003)

fryke said:
			
		

> Just a note ON topic for a change... 7D15 apparently has problems with Dreamweaver (and possibly other Macromedia software not using clean dialogue boxes): Can't use the buttons in dialogue boxes...



I too installed the ADC version of 10.3.2 7D15 and it knacked my USB ports on my PowerBook G4 15" 1GHz. I could not use my external mouse, keyboard, camera or any USB device.

I check to see if the USB extension loaded in the System Profiler and it claims that it didn't.

I just spent the last 2 hours reinstalling Panther to fix the problem.

BE WARNED! It could happen to you!


----------



## fryke (Nov 23, 2003)

works fine for me on my iBook...


----------



## Veljo (Nov 24, 2003)

fryke said:
			
		

> I also must say: If I compare Windows XP updates to Mac OS X updates, I see very clear definitions on what's upgraded and why on Mac OS X' SU, while I basically read the same message again and again (with marginally different wording) when updating Windows XP... I don't know if they do it on purpose, but Windows' updates make me often feel like I shouldn't care anyway... I feel much more at home with Apple's texts for updates.


I agree with you Fryke. Not only are Mac OS X updates simple and trustworthy, it's made clear what's been changed. When I update Windows XP usually there's so many updates I don't bother. Something will cause me to have to format anyway so there's not really much use


----------



## fryke (Nov 24, 2003)

However, that's probably only the _impression_ users get. Not all of Apple's updates are 'safe', as we know - and of course many of the WinXP updates _ARE_ critical, because of the worms making the rounds etc.


----------



## Veljo (Nov 25, 2003)

fryke said:
			
		

> However, that's probably only the _impression_ users get. Not all of Apple's updates are 'safe', as we know - and of course many of the WinXP updates _ARE_ critical, because of the worms making the rounds etc.


True. Take (what was it now I don't remember?) Was it 10.2.6 that was the biggest 'disaster' of the Jaguar series?


----------

